# Nissan 350Z roadster vs Mini cooper S convertible ?



## Omy (Sep 19, 2004)

I have respect for TT owner reviews .... having got one myself I think its fantastic...but i have a question

If you had the choice...which would you go for 
the nissan 350z roadster... or the mini cooper s convertible...
I realise both are completely different cars... and the Z is obviously quicker....but do you think its cooler than the mini ?
cheers


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

OFF TOPIC :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OTHER MARQUES I THINK


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go for the 350Z - the uk is already awash with Minis and the same will happen with the cab version.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

To be honest, the Mini isn't really in the same league as the 350Z, the Mini is a hatchback without a roof and thats it.

The 350Z is more of a sports car, with proper sports car handling and a big engine.

Debadged 350Z all day long


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> To be honest, the Mini isn't really in the same league as the 350Z, the Mini is a hatchback without a roof and thats it.
> 
> The 350Z is more of a sports car, with proper sports car handling and a big engine.
> 
> Debadged 350Z all say long


I've not driven the Roadster yet, but if its 80% as good as the Coupe, it'll be a whole heap of fun...

The Mini lacks torque, and I expect luggage space is limited too...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd go for the 350Z not least because I've already seen loads of Mini convertibles about. On top of that I think you're probably comparing a proper sports car with a fashion accessory and I'd go for the sports car every time.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I would only go for a coupe (350Z) 8)


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I would go for the 350Z.

There is ahrdly any of them o nthe UK roads and the front arean of the car (interior) is so nicely snug and full of toys and gadgets!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I would go for the 350Z.
> 
> There is ahrdly any of them o nthe UK roads and the front arean of the car (interior) is so nicely snug and full of toys and gadgets!


Eh? I'd agree the interior is well laid out, but the spec is hardly "full of toys and gadgets!"...

Wheel mounted buttons for Cruise and Stereo, yeah... and a DIS similar to the VAG implementation (plus a better BOSE HiFi) but it is still missing some fun toys...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I would go for the 350Z.
> 
> There is ahrdly any of them o nthe UK roads and the front arean of the car (interior) is so nicely snug and full of toys and gadgets!


Two words - Wacky Backy! 

I though the 350Z was pretty well spec'd, maybe I'm wrong.

Is the optional extras satnav system with LCD screen any good, one option that is missing on the TT; shame.

Was going to browse Nissans website, but got this instead http://www.nissan.com :lol:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I would go for the 350 every time, although I have to say the 350 roadster is an ugly beast compared to its hard topped cousin (looks like it has a huge ass)


----------



## Omy (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for your opinions everyone...
Thinking of putting down an order for the new shaped TT, to avoid the initial rush. I really enjoy the drive in my TT ... but I thought of having a change before the new shape comes out . Still not sure if i should do it cos its a lot of money to spend. The Z is my favourite but all my friends like minis ! I test drove the Z although it felt good, quick...it just lacked a bit of finesse...that the TT has. Not really sure what it is ..... What should i do !?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Omy said:


> Thanks for your opinions everyone...
> Thinking of putting down an order for the new shaped TT, to avoid the initial rush. I really enjoy the drive in my TT ... but I thought of having a change before the new shape comes out . Still not sure if i should do it cos its a lot of money to spend. The Z is my favourite but all my friends like minis ! I test drove the Z although it felt good, quick...it just lacked a bit of finesse...that the TT has. Not really sure what it is ..... What should i do !?


Tried a Boxster?


----------



## Omy (Sep 19, 2004)

Have thought about a Boxster... test drove one once sometime ago...may give it a go for a short while. The world seems to be flooded with Boxsters!!!!!
cheers


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Omy said:


> Have thought about a Boxster... test drove one once sometime ago...may give it a go for a short while. The world seems to be flooded with Boxsters!!!!!
> cheers


Because they are pretty good cars 

Get a test drive in a 3.2s see how it goes.


----------



## 5AM R (Mar 2, 2005)

<
The world seems to be flooded with Boxsters!!!!! 
>
Agreed, but they are that good! Remember the updated model is out now on either a 54 or 05 plate.
Did you happen to watch fifth gear last night?
That would have answered any outstanding questions you may have had regarding the Boxster.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Love the 350Z!


----------

